# Filter Ok w/ Heater?



## occjmm (Nov 30, 2007)

Just wondering... I did the saltwater thing for a while... turned the tank off for over a year w/o lighting... turned it back on and there were still starfish alive, few feather dusters, etc... I've been running it for a while now and my question is... Is it ok to just run the 55 gallon tank off of a normal 55 gallon filter with a heater and flourescent lights for just one clown trigger?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

What kind of filter is it? What kind of lighting?

I don't understand, you just abandoned it one day, turned the lights off, and ignored it? How did the water not evaporate? I'm not surprised that the featherdusters and starfish survived, they're quite resilient.


----------



## occjmm (Nov 30, 2007)

It's just the regular filter that came with the tank... i just threw in some sponges that kinda stick out of the top of the filter a little... the lights are flourescent... I was having a hassle keeping fish at the time so i just decided to forget about saltwater but left all the live rock in there and one day voila... i turnedthe lights back on a put a filter on it and things started coming back to life...


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome, sounds like finding a treasure chest. 

Well if it used to support SW, it still will. Just clean up the equipment is all I can say. Wait a while obviously and check the parameters until it's safe to stock. 

Good luck.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd say that's one heck of a cycle. Keep the water topped off once in awhile and indeed many sponges, snails, hermits, stars, feather dusters, etc.. will survive. 

To only keep one trigger your set up would be fine.


----------



## occjmm (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks 4 the replies!...


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

if they stay alive i would assume it would work. If that makes sense. Can you help me with starting an aquarium. Post here if you can http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12113


----------

